# Leather.



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Did you know that it is a proven fact that when a woman wears a tight leather dress near a man, his heart rate increases and he experiences a surge of adrenalin?

It's because she smells just like a new sports car!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Roller Skate said:


> .


Is that Julio Glassyarse? 

8)


----------

